# توصيف معدات حمام السباحة هدية من دكتور صبرى سعيد



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرفق توصيف معدات حمام السباحة هدية من دكتور صبرى سعيد

ونسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب للدكتور ​


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أبريل 2013)

الشكر الأكيد للزميل الصديق م محمد عبد الرحيم جزاه الله خيرا و بركة في الأهل و الرزق


----------



## mya1963 (15 أبريل 2013)

لا يوجد توصيف
نرجو شرح للملف
وشكرا للدكتور صيري


----------



## eyadinuae (15 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بكم فقط الملف المضغوط الاول يعمل والثاني والثالث لايعمل .. يرجى اعادة الرفع وياريت لو في مخطط حسب مافهمت هو شلال ملحق بمسبح او في وسط دوار ( دوار الفوزان ) ..


----------



## المهندس الحالم (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لجهود الدكتور ووفقه الله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nofal (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## md beida (25 أكتوبر 2013)

_اللّهُـمَّ__ اغْفِرْ لِنا لذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تَهْتِكُ الْعِصَمَ ...
__
اَللّـهُمَّ__ اغْفِـرْ لنا الذُّنُوب َالَّتي تُنْزِلُ النِّقَمَ ...

__اَللّهُـمَّ __اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تُغَيِّـرُ النِّعَمَ ...

__اَللّهُمَّ __اغْفِرْ لنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تَحْبِسُ الدُّعاءَ ...

__اَللّـهُمَّ__ اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتي تُنْزِلُ الْبَلاءَ ...
__
اللَّهُمَّ__ اغْفِرْ لِنا الذُّنُوبَ الَّتِي تَقْطَعُ الرَّجَاءَ_​​​​


----------



## amr fathy (6 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (4 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لجهود الدكتور ووفقه الله


----------



## goodbye (7 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملاك الريم (7 فبراير 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن برعى (8 أبريل 2017)

شكرا


----------



## engkafa81 (10 أبريل 2017)

جزاكم الله خيراً وزادكم اصرارا على ايصال العلم لمن يطلبه


----------

